# Chi Wee Randomness. :) (Pic Heavy)



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

*I really wish she'd let go of my toy. She never wants to play with them until I pick them up. Humans!*










*I'm not real sure what she is wanting me to do here, I'll just play along.*










*Isn't this the life!*









*Hmmm, up here, down there, where?*










*2 headed Chi Wee? Or is this "true" love?*










*I'm gonna go with "True Love!"* :love7:










*Pics follow on page 2. *


----------



## Kay (Oct 14, 2009)

Aww so cute!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

T lovin the pink blankie one, meant to say i love your siggy esp chance, he looks so happy dressed up!!!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

cute pictures!! deffo going with true love too x


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

*Mom! That flash is killin' my wittle eyes! *










*I'm gonna make it up this big ole' hill, just watch!*










*Whewwww, forget it! Too much work! Can ya give me a hand, Mom?*










*Sleepy head.*










*I'll just stand here and look cute, maybe I'll get a treat out of it or something.*










*See my ears folded back? See my Brothers tongue over there? He cleans my ears, and makes me look goofy everyday! Boys!*


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

They look sooooo tiny and so sweet


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

the third pic down is soo adorable!!! makes you wanna pick him up


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

I adore your Chiwees!!! So cute and tiny!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

*Can a boy never be left alone?* From Mama: Not with an Angelic face like that my dear baby boy! :love7:










*Oh Man, she's gone crazy, I'm gettin' outta' here! *










*You get any closer, and that's it! That "cute" act may work on Mom, but don't make me pull out all of my "faces" on you girl!*










*Sissy, what is it, what do you see? *










*Nothing like a good run with your handsome Brother!*










*So curious, so much to see, so little time. *










The end.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

OMG! So cute!!
Made me giiggle and say AWW out loud no joke!
I love them all.
The true love was just heart melting and Jade needing a hand, that wee face!!
The standing waiting to be picked up, was too much.
I would be putty in their paws for sure.
Love those wee cuties. x


----------



## zxckelly (Jul 3, 2009)

OMG they could not be any cuter!!! Great pics, hope to see more.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Kay said:


> Aww so cute!


Thank you Kay! 



amandagalway said:


> T lovin the pink blankie one, meant to say i love your siggy esp chance, he looks so happy dressed up!!!


Thank you Amanda!  Lexie adores being cuddled in her blankies. 

Thank you for the sweet comment on my siggy. Chance likes his clothes better than the girls. He seems to know he's handsome. 



*Princess* said:


> cute pictures!! deffo going with true love too x


Thank you Princess!  They absolutely adore each other! 



michele said:


> They look sooooo tiny and so sweet


Thank you Michele!  They really are the sweetest little bunch.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

*Princess* said:


> the third pic down is soo adorable!!! makes you wanna pick him up


Thank you Princess!  In the pink blankie? It's all I can do to keep from picking her up when she's like that. I just get down on the floor and sneak some kisses in. 



Ciarra said:


> I adore your Chiwees!!! So cute and tiny!


Thank you Ciarra!  They make my life so happy and content. 



Terri said:


> OMG! So cute!!
> Made me giiggle and say AWW out loud no joke!
> I love them all.
> The true love was just heart melting and Jade needing a hand, that wee face!!
> ...


Thank you Terri!  L & C truly adore each other. Watching them together is very heart melting. Chance loves all his Sisters, but he has a "soft spot" for Lex.

I am very much putty in their paws. They warm my heart in so many ways. :love7: Thanks again, Terri! :daisy:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

zxckelly said:


> OMG they could not be any cuter!!! Great pics, hope to see more.


Thank you so much!  I try to post pics often, so stay tuned for more.


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

Oh, T, how do you ever say no to those little faces? I couldn't do it! So adorable!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

WAY TO MUCH PUPPY CUTENESS 








TO ALL OF THEM


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

I love them thank you so much


----------



## xxxxdeedde (Jul 3, 2008)

TLI said:


> *I really wish she'd let go of my toy. She never wants to play with them until I pick them up. Humans!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww what sweet heart! I love the captions .


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Love to see those little darlings.....They are so sweet and precious
Give them some big kissies from all us girls!!!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh my lord T, I couldn't pick a favorite picture if I had to. The one of Lex and Chance together, the one of Jade trying to crawl up the couch with her ears back, the one of Gia after her ear cleaning, I just love Lexie's cute little legs. They are precious and adorable. What a perfect little chi wee family you have. I never tire of seeing their precious faces. Kiss every single one of them for me, please??? Love them all!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

msmadison said:


> Oh, T, how do you ever say no to those little faces? I couldn't do it! So adorable!


Thank you Emily!  They have me wrapped around their little paws. I rarely ever say no. :wink:



lynx8456 said:


> WAY TO MUCH PUPPY CUTENESS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much Lynx!  Your graphics always makes me smile. 



sakyurek said:


> I love them thank you so much


Thank you, and you're welcome! 



Small But Mighty said:


> Aww what sweet heart! I love the captions .


Thank you!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Dazy Mae said:


> Love to see those little darlings.....They are so sweet and precious
> Give them some big kissies from all us girls!!!


Thank you Darlene!  I will give them all kisses, and you give the girls kisses from us too. 



rcj1095 said:


> Oh my lord T, I couldn't pick a favorite picture if I had to. The one of Lex and Chance together, the one of Jade trying to crawl up the couch with her ears back, the one of Gia after her ear cleaning, I just love Lexie's cute little legs. They are precious and adorable. What a perfect little chi wee family you have. I never tire of seeing their precious faces. Kiss every single one of them for me, please??? Love them all!!!


Thank you Robin!  L & C have such a close bond. Jade is trying to crawl up my leg. :lol: I crack up on Chance and his ear cleaning. All the girls get their daily cleaning. Lex and those lil chicken legs! :lol: I just love my little sweet Angels! I will give them all kisses, and you give your babies kisses from us too, k.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh T! I am in love with the chi wees AGAIN! I love your captions! Love the cuddly pink blankie too, just wanna kiss them all and snuggle with them. I cannot pick a favorite pic either. 
Do they all still eat the ZiwiPeak? Just wondering. My boys are doing so much better eating.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

pam6400 said:


> Oh T! I am in love with the chi wees AGAIN! I love your captions! Love the cuddly pink blankie too, just wanna kiss them all and snuggle with them. I cannot pick a favorite pic either.
> Do they all still eat the ZiwiPeak? Just wondering. My boys are doing so much better eating.


Thank you Pam!  That blankie was made for my oldest daughter by my Mom's great aunt. It is over 26 years old, and still looks great! Lexie loves it!

Yeah, we are still using Ziwipeak. They all do very well on it. They seem to really like the taste, and I like that it's so good for them. The boys like their ZP too?


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

awwww gorjuss pics of gorjuss babies love them T XXXX


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

I just love all your chis..they are so petite and have the CUTEST chi expressions!! I don't know which is my fav... I think they are all tied.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

OMG - I never fully realised that _all _your chis were so tiny - these photos really show off their tininess!!

They are beautiful!


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

basically T - I LOVE THEM!!! x


----------



## edel (Sep 6, 2009)

just so cute xx


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

~*Mandy*~ said:


> awwww gorjuss pics of gorjuss babies love them T XXXX


Thank you Mandy!  We love your crew as well!



catalat said:


> I just love all your chis..they are so petite and have the CUTEST chi expressions!! I don't know which is my fav... I think they are all tied.


Thank you Cathryn!  I don't have a fave either. They all touch me in different ways. My bond is closer with Lex because I've had her longer, but my love for them is equal. :love7: I'd be lost without all 4 of them. 



Aquarius said:


> OMG - I never fully realised that _all _your chis were so tiny - these photos really show off their tininess!!
> 
> They are beautiful!


Thank you Jane!  Yes, they are all pint sized mini's. My biggest (Chance) is a mere 8" long. Sweet little babies, too. :daisy: 



claireeee said:


> basically T - I LOVE THEM!!! x


Awww, thank you so much, Claire!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

edel said:


> just so cute xx


Thank you!


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

heheh I really do! I always look forward to your picture posts as they put such a smile on my face  x x x


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

I always love seeing your babies. Always makes my day better ^^. Everyone is super cute as usual ^^.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

claireeee said:


> heheh I really do! I always look forward to your picture posts as they put such a smile on my face  x x x


Thank you so much, Claire!  You are just too kind. I'm so happy that the pics make you smile. (((Hugs)))



Waiushaoting said:


> I always love seeing your babies. Always makes my day better ^^. Everyone is super cute as usual ^^.


Thank you JayR!  I'm happy to hear that. (((Hugs))) We are quite fond of Ecko & Mimi too. Precious doll babies!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

What cuties they are!! I just love all you chi wee's!!


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Your babies are so cute.


----------



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

Aww I love Chi cuddles, theyre the best!
Beautiful piccies


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you Lisa, Babs, and London!


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Adorable!!! What a lucky mommy you are to have such adorable lil chiwee's!!  I just love them :love7:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Tracilea said:


> Adorable!!! What a lucky mommy you are to have such adorable lil chiwee's!!  I just love them :love7:


Thank you so much, Tracilea! We love precious Willy too! He is our Hero! You are such a wonderful Mommy to him. I'm so glad he has you in his life. :daisy:


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Awww thank you  I feel blessed to have my sweet Willy


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

great photos!n i love seeing your fur fam!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lol adorable!!! :d theyre so tiny hehehe. that hill looked huge!  maybe next time


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

I always look forward to your posts. Your babies look so happy and get along so well with each other, and Jade has grown up so fast...though she's still the wee-est wee one I've seen so far.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Tracilea said:


> Awww thank you  I feel blessed to have my sweet Willy


You are very blessed.  Willy is an Angel. :daisy:



Adrienne said:


> great photos!n i love seeing your fur fam!


Thank you Adrienne! I enjoy sharing them. 



pigeonsheep said:


> lol adorable!!! :d theyre so tiny hehehe. that hill looked huge!  maybe next time


Thank you Pigeon!  She continues to try everyday to get over that big hill. :lol:



unchienne said:


> I always look forward to your posts. Your babies look so happy and get along so well with each other, and Jade has grown up so fast...though she's still the wee-est wee one I've seen so far.


Sandy!! Hi!  Long time, no see. Thank you so much! They all get along very well, and are always very happy and content. 

Yeah, seems like we just brought Jade home, and now she's going on 8 months old. They grow up way to fast, don't they. In no time we'll be celebrating her 1st Birthday. Just doesn't seem right. She is still such a teensy little tike though, hard to picture her as an 8 month old pup. We still call her a baby. :lol:


----------

